# 2.0



## t_ski (Oct 20, 2014)

It's coming......


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2014)

subbed... gotta see what a Temjin owner "upgrades" to!


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 20, 2014)

oo i love puzzles
gotta be a X99 board of some type
edit: some Gimp Magic and some google image-fu 
and I think i got it solved
is that a x99 Deluxe by ASUS ?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2014)

t, you do the most beautiful pictures of incredible HW


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 21, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> t, you do the most beautiful pictures of incredible HW


man does have talent for taking sexy hardware pics


----------



## t_ski (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## OneMoar (Oct 21, 2014)

so what I right on the motherboard ?


----------



## HammerON (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm in. Subbed


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 21, 2014)

t_ski said:


>


Don't forget to install that MacAfee offer inside. 
Stop making me want to upgrade!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## micropage7 (Oct 25, 2014)

so you gonna make it classic, black and white?


----------



## newconroer (Oct 25, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> so you gonna make it classic, black and white?


I think he's going for Noir, but not quite pulling it off.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 25, 2014)

Noir has shadows. Great shots


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> so you gonna make it classic, black and white?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 26, 2014)

Very nice T


----------



## Toothless (Oct 26, 2014)

Sub.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## adulaamin (Oct 28, 2014)

Subbed!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2014)

You're teasing us terribly! Subbed!


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 28, 2014)

The man has lost the ability to speak. The hardware has left him speechless! 
Subbed!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 1, 2014)

bubbleawsome said:


> The man has lost the ability to speak. The hardware has left him speechless!
> Subbed!


Sometimes I talk too much.  I think these parts speak for themselves


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 24, 2014)

Suvva dabba doo


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2014)

Beautiful pics man
Now what about upgrading your GPU?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2014)

Haven't decided what I want to do.  I don't feel the 290X is a big enough upgrade from the 7970, and I'm still hearing people complain about the drivers.  As for the green camp, I've read that the 980 is on par with the 290X, but beats it in power draw, especially at idle.  Of course, there's also talk about a slight refresh with Maxwell like Nvidia did with the last tech.  I'm half-tempted just to wait it out and see what the next wave of GPUs is like.

I almost bit on a 295x2 two different times, but I'd have to get a waterblock for it, too.  "Have to..." lol - I would "want" to get a waterblock for any new card I get.  Seeing as I don't game a lot any more, I have a hard time grabbing a dual-card setup, when most of the time it's going to sit idle.  However, if someone wants to buy the 7970's I have (the two in my FS thread and maybe even this one), I might be more tempted to upgrade.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## OneMoar (Oct 28, 2015)

OOo shiney


----------



## t_ski (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## RealNeil (Nov 9, 2015)

All shiny and top-end too!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 27, 2015)

Scratch what I just said before the edit. I now realize you spent time wiring it as it is.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks like he's gonna finish this,.............


----------



## HammerON (Nov 27, 2015)

In the next couple years....


----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> Looks like he's gonna finish this,.............


Somebody hasn't seen my avatar...


----------



## HammerON (Nov 27, 2015)

A continued work in progress - indefinitely


----------



## t_ski (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## RealNeil (Nov 30, 2015)

I like that M.2 drive.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 1, 2015)

The 5960X seems upside down? Or at least the text on it is upside down?

Then again, there might be some things about LGA2011 that I don't understand.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 1, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Beautiful pics man
> Now what about upgrading your GPU?



Done



tabascosauz said:


> The 5960X seems upside down? Or at least the text on it is upside down?
> 
> Then again, there might be some things about LGA2011 that I don't understand.



Yes, that's the correct orientation for this board.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 1, 2015)

I have the same gpu and love it. Finally able to play games at 2560x1600 with a single card (and with decent settings).


----------



## manofthem (Dec 1, 2015)

Very awesome @t_ski 

I missed this thread last year but I'm catching up now, and. I love what I'm seeing, especially that beast gpu!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks good. Nice build


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanks.  Changed the motherboard, ram, CPU and video card, but not much time for proper pics.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 31, 2016)

Are you going to stick w/ the GTX 980Ti?  I might upgrade when the 1080Ti comes out.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 31, 2016)

No, that was part of the upgrade, too.  Currently running an EVGA 1080 SuperClocked.


----------

